# dreambird -- spring plumage



## edelweiss (Jan 27, 2014)

has anyone knit dreambird or spring plumage on the machine? I am going to have a go at it I do not like the garter stitch


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

This pattern?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal
and 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-plumage


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

I am currently hand knitting the Dreambird and have been thinking the whole while about doing it on the machine - no garter stitch! The feathers and the background could be plain or how about the background in a tuck st?


----------



## Sequana (Nov 4, 2012)

I have been working on the dreambird on my knitting machine. I just follow the stitch count, and wrap my yarn in use under the needle in hold position to stop holes from forming on the short rows. It's working out great.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

I am awfully new to machine knitting, could you detail a little more about making this on the machine? I do know how to hand knit (& can read the patterns) I am learning to use a brother 881. How did you convert to a machine pattern? Any advice would be much appreciated as I am determined to make many Christmas gifts this year.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

sharronaw said:


> I am awfully new to machine knitting, could you detail a little more about making this on the machine? I do know how to hand knit (& can read the patterns) I am learning to use a brother 881. How did you convert to a machine pattern? Any advice would be much appreciated as I am determined to make many Christmas gifts this year.


As a newbie to machine knitting, I would suggest that you watch the YouTube videos -particularly Diana Sullivan and Roberta Rose Kelley. Diana has a blog (
http://diananatters.blogspot.com) which lists her videos on the left hand column. She has a whole series on learning machine knitting. Once you have that information "under your belt", you will have no problem (I think) following the hand knit pattern.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you Imaxian, I love those videos- I have learned so much from them. Is it something similar to the swirl pattern for the shawl?


----------



## Knitmae (Mar 30, 2014)

I would like to try doing dream bird on my knitting machine also. Which pattern are you using? What gauge machine are you using?


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

The dreambird version has been on my 'to do' list for a while and this thread has just jogged me into doing something about it.

I plan to use my mid-gauge Silver Reed and have started charting the shortrow 'feathers' in Designaknit.

Val


----------



## Sequana (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm using a Singer LK140 to do the dreambird. Using Worsted weight yarn


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

ValT said:


> The dreambird version has been on my 'to do' list for a while and this thread has just jogged me into doing something about it.
> 
> I plan to use my mid-gauge Silver Reed and have started charting the shortrow 'feathers' in Designaknit.
> 
> Val


I don't hand knit, But I have a singer sk155.. Where can I get the instructions on how to do this??
Thanks


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

This is the pattern I am using
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal
Val


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

ValT said:


> This is the pattern I am using
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal
> Val[/quote }
> 
> ...


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

In all honesty, the answer is I think is no. That why I'm investing the time in trying to chart it in Designaknit - don't know how it will working out in the end. It would be great if I was planning to do it on a Brother machine because the selected needles should show (pop out) and I could easily do it using the intarsia technique. However, I am doing it on a Silver Reed and the needles do not show when they are selected - may have to do it manually using the intarsia method - taking instructions from the computer screen.
Val


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

ValT said:


> In all honesty, the answer is I think is no. That why I'm investing the time in trying to chart it in Designaknit - don't know how it will working out in the end. It would be great if I was planning to do it on a Brother machine because the selected needles should show (pop out) and I could easily do it using the intarsia technique. However, I am doing it on a Silver Reed and the needles do not show when they are selected - may have to do it manually using the intarsia method - taking instructions from the computer screen.
> Val


Thanks Val...


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

ValT said:


> In all honesty, the answer is I think is no. That why I'm investing the time in trying to chart it in Designaknit - don't know how it will working out in the end. It would be great if I was planning to do it on a Brother machine because the selected needles should show (pop out) and I could easily do it using the intarsia technique. However, I am doing it on a Silver Reed and the needles do not show when they are selected - may have to do it manually using the intarsia method - taking instructions from the computer screen.
> Val


Is there a reason you are not using short rows as in the pattern?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Sequana and Val....will you put pics on when you have finished doing them? I'm sure we would all love to see them and find out whether they were hard or easy to do.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

imaxian said:


> Is there a reason you are not using short rows as in the pattern?


I will be doing short rows - I am currently charting them.
The problem I see is that without the short row selected needles showing, the actual pattern shape for the feathers will not be easy to identify.
Val


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

I guess I read your post wrong. I thought you were charting it so you could do intarsia. I'm not familiar with your machine. I have Brother 830 so I just pull out the needles to hold to do short rows. Good luck with you plans. I will be looking forward to seeing it when you're done! 
Boy, I am getting more and more itchy to try it on my machine, but am trying to discipline myself to finish the hand knit first.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Sequana said:


> I have been working on the dreambird on my knitting machine. I just follow the stitch count, and wrap my yarn in use under the needle in hold position to stop holes from forming on the short rows. It's working out great.


Which machine are you using? Also are you using short row with the holding position?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

You could use any gauge of KM that knits short rows.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

imaxian said:


> I guess I read your post wrong. I thought you were charting it so you could do intarsia. I'm not familiar with your machine. I have Brother 830 so I just pull out the needles to hold to do short rows.


I am trying to automate the process as much as possible - using Designaknit and a Silver Reed SK860 mid-gauge.

The problem with Silver Reed machines is that they don't show selected needles as Brother machines do.

I am thinking that intarsia won't be a easy method for doing the short rows.

Val


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

ValT said:


> I am trying to automate the process as much as possible - using Designaknit and a Silver Reed SK860 mid-gauge.
> 
> The problem with Silver Reed machines is that they don't show selected needles as Brother machines do.
> 
> ...


I'm at areal disadvantage where you're concerned I don't know anything about Designaknit either. Will be looking forward to seeing (hearing about) your progress!


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Wouldn't it be great if we all could get together for real!?


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

ValT said:


> I am trying to automate the process as much as possible - using Designaknit and a Silver Reed SK860 mid-gauge.
> 
> The problem with Silver Reed machines is that they don't show selected needles as Brother machines do.
> 
> ...


If you choose intarsia as your method of knitting, interactive knitting should show which needles to put each color on.

If you choose a 4 to 6 color jacquard as your method of knitting, depending on how many colors PER ROW you knit, the pattern should knit correctly. The jacquard setting only knits one color at a time according to the stitch pattern.

I stressed number of colors per row because that is different from the total number of colors used in the whole garment.

Can't wait to see yout finished shawl. I have the pattern, but won't get to it for several months. :?


----------



## Sequana (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a few pictures on my cell phone I wanted to post, but it is not working for me at the moment. What's worse is the MS is kicking the crap out of my body and brain right now, so give me a few days and I'll get things working so I can show what I'm doing with my LK140 and the dreambird shawl.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Sequana said:


> I have a few pictures on my cell phone I wanted to post, but it is not working for me at the moment. What's worse is the MS is kicking the crap out of my body and brain right now, so give me a few days and I'll get things working so I can show what I'm doing with my LK140 and the dreambird shawl.


I'm so sorry about the MS - rotten stuff! Hope it eases up for you. Will look forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## Schnauzermom (Feb 20, 2012)

I looked up the pattern because so many people were doing it and it looks really hard to me. I won't be trying anything like that for a long time but I can't wait to see photos when you all finish yours. It is really a beautiful project. Good luck.


----------



## Sequana (Nov 4, 2012)

Schnauzermom said:


> I looked up the pattern because so many people were doing it and it looks really hard to me. I won't be trying anything like that for a long time but I can't wait to see photos when you all finish yours. It is really a beautiful project. Good luck.


There is a page in the pattern that just shows how many stitches to knit for each row. I found that after reading through the pattern and learning the german short row turn, it all made sense and was a breeze to knit. That one page made all the difference for me.


----------



## Sequana (Nov 4, 2012)

Finally got the pictures onto my computer. The first picture is of the first 2 feathers completed, before I had to remove the WIP so it can be re-positioned on the knitting machine. The second picture is of the work on the right side after I removed it from the knitting machine. I hope this gives those who are wanting to try it, a good idea of what things look like. If anyone wants more pics, just post what you want and I'll do my best to get them posted. Now off to finish the baby blanket on the finer knitting machine for my newborn great-grandson. LOL


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sequana said:


> Finally got the pictures onto my computer. The first picture is of the first 2 feathers completed, before I had to remove the WIP so it can be re-positioned on the knitting machine. The second picture is of the work on the right side after I removed it from the knitting machine. I hope this gives those who are wanting to try it, a good idea of what things look like. If anyone wants more pics, just post what you want and I'll do my best to get them posted. Now off to finish the baby blanket on the finer knitting machine for my newborn great-grandson. LOL


Thanks, Pretty Baby..


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Sequana I know how your feel, I have a very similar condition that keeps kicking me down. Your knit looks fantastic and your GGs is a beautiful little fellow.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Sequana said:


> Finally got the pictures onto my computer. The first picture is of the first 2 feathers completed, before I had to remove the WIP so it can be re-positioned on the knitting machine. The second picture is of the work on the right side after I removed it from the knitting machine. I hope this gives those who are wanting to try it, a good idea of what things look like. If anyone wants more pics, just post what you want and I'll do my best to get them posted. Now off to finish the baby blanket on the finer knitting machine for my newborn great-grandson. LOL


Hi Sequana
What machine are you using? Is it a LK150?
Sweet baby.
Val


----------



## Sequana (Nov 4, 2012)

ValT said:


> Hi Sequana
> What machine are you using? Is it a LK150?
> Sweet baby.
> Val


Thanks Val. I'm using a Singer LK140. It is one down from the LK150, as it only has 140 latch hooks.


----------

